# MDMA volume problem



## MojoTrwall (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello Folks,

Recently I finish my build of the MDMA OD which is a killer.

It works perfectly except for a singe control which is the volume pot.

With the recommended A100K i had hard Time controling the volume as the control would be very very sensitive especially in the open mod with bass ans gain cranked making a huge volume différence when Switch from Smooth/Crunch to the open mod.

I switched the pot for a B50k and had the same problem.

Anybody had the same problem with it ?

It's not that huge a default but I like my build to works the perfect way !


----------



## zgrav (Sep 26, 2019)

You likely would have gotten more volume control using an A50k pot instead of a B50K, at least if you are keeping the volume level in the first third of the rotation.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

It is normal for the volume to jump up in the Open mode.  Sounds like your pedal is doing what it is supposed to do.  50K vs 100K won't make much of a difference.  I agree with zgrav, you definitely want an A-prefix audio taper pot.  Tell us where you set the Volume in each of the three modes.


----------



## MojoTrwall (Sep 29, 2019)

I ended with an A25 pot and I now have a much better control of it !


----------

